# Who worked with GOLDBLATT Taping tools?



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Who worked with GOLDBLATT Taping tools? I am not sure to buy the drywall tools set so want to know more from guys who has experience with that.
Thanks in advance 

http://1drywall.com/painting.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

For my time on these forums,I would say it's Columbia and drywall master getting all the praise ,and tops in support too .Columbia tools is a member of DWT too:thumbsup: .Then I would say tape tec then blue line come next .I have not personally used goldplatt ,but I do not hear much praise for them from what I have read on here .Now you just need those that own them step forward with their opinions:yes:


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Choice of tools*



igorson said:


> Who worked with GOLDBLATT Taping tools? I am not sure to buy the drywall tools set so want to know more from guys who has experience with that.
> Thanks in advance


One primary consideration is the amount of use the tools will be subject to. If occasional use is all that is required, a lighter duty tool may be acceptable. If regular daily use is intended, heavier duty tools would be more preferable.


----------



## mudrunner14 (Feb 12, 2011)

The taper works great, as well as the rest of the tools. The boxes work ok, if you are the occasional taper. I run all Northstar and the G2 boxes dont even compare, but we tape alot of drywall. Their extendable handle needs improvement, Ive sent mine back twice due to the brake failing. For the money and warintee, its a good buy. If you are a hard core taper, mabey, Northstar, Couumbia, Tapetech, DM.
All of my Goldblatt are for sale with very little use!!!


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I bought the entire set of goldblatt taping tools when I started out on my own about 3 years ago.

I havent seen them since i sold them. about 3 years ago!!!

All crap in my personal opinion. They are heavy, and made of inferior materials, just general brutes. They lack the finess and grace that drywall finishing requires. I went to columbia boxes, and I now have a northstar taper again. I recommend spending the extra cash and getting a decent brand. (columbia all the way:thumbsup

thats just my thoughts though.

..... im batman :batman:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I sold off my only Goldblatt box. It didn't hold a candle to my Columbia or DM boxes. I still have a couple of their handles kicking around, but have no love for them either. My help uses them

They're probably ok tools if you only work for yourself


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/goldblatt-boxes-1496/index2/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/info-goldblatt-tools-406/

Gooseneck, Great

Angle heads, Mine run very nice.

Taper, Good, But i have had a repair done, Runs well. Worth the money, parts are easy, If you get tired of it, Get another and keep it for backup, Same as tapetechs, Good taper to learn on.

Boxes, Didnt like them, Now have tapetech.

Anglebox, I hate all angle boxes, they suck, I love mudrunner, Angle boxes do a sub standard job IMO.

Pump, Great, Really good pump, goes well, pumps more mud per stroke than a columbia i tryed.

Handles, Good, but I didnt like the thin poles, Now have Northstar.

If you have a tight budget then they are worth a look, I have DM angleheads as well and the goldblatts make just as nice corner now they are worn in, I had to readjust the dms but havent had to with the goldblatts, In fact i may get the 4inch for the runner.

BUT I am a painter as well so im not hammering the tools day in day out and i really look after my gear, Hope that helps.


----------



## igorson (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks to All of You! I did not do a lot of drywall by my self but sometimes (now it is often) i have to do everything by myself. So i appreciate professional opinion.
http://1drywall.com/about1.html


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

These tools are like most things ,buy the best you can afford .


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got the GoldBlatt GooseNeck that I use with my Tape Tech Bazooka. Works perfect. I also have the corner roller and 2.5 Angle Head. Also works perfect. Other than that, maybe the nail spotter is worth buying. I have Columbia and Tape Tech Boxes and they are the same IMO. Angle Boxes, I'm with Cazna, they suck. I have the GoldBlatt and Tape tech one, but don't use them. I rather use my Mud Runner. Thank You Ames for selling me one. lol!


----------

